# Southern Star/Atlanta model ships



## LeeP (Oct 27, 2008)

My great-grandfather built models of 2 sailing ships, each with 3 masts and with full rigging. They are labelled "Southern Star" and "Atlanta". I believe he made them sometime between 1890 and 1940. He was born in Sweden in 1857, jumped ship in Australia in 1880's, lived in Fremantle, Western Australia until his death in 1943, and had his own business as a shipwright, boatbuilder and rigger. Family legend is that he built these models when he was off work with a hand injury. He also made large wood and glass display cases to house the models, and wooden table stands on which to place them. Unfortunately we have no record of why he chose those particular ships to model. Does anyone know if these are actual ships, or were they model kits available at that time? Any info, or hints on where to search, would be appreciated.
Cheers
LeeP


----------



## Britten (Jun 10, 2010)

*Southern Star*

As you can see from attachment I have a model of the Southern Star which I bought from a Charity shop this week. Can't find out much about it but if I do I will contact you.

Tony


----------



## LeeP (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Tony,
Have only just found yr reply! Would love a photo of yr model of ss Southern Star to compare with my model. Can you send/post photo on this site? Also have you had any luck yet with info about this vessel? 
Rgds
LeeP


----------



## Britten (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi LeeP

Could you contact me at [email protected]. I've got some photos of my model but it seems I am able to send them by e-mail. If this suits you reply to the above address.

Tony


----------

